# GamePlanGears "The Leech" & "Bow Sling"



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Since I first began Bowhunting 2.5 years ago I have always had and eye for products from GamePlan. They always seemed to have uniquely functional packs for bowhunters. The Leech is no exception to this at all. GamePlan Gear LLC. has been in the business of making high quality and functional gear for 6 years and is located in Dubuque, Iowa.
I am not a tree-stand person and have never gone through this, but I know guys who have and I have watched them get their packs on and their climber and off they go. Well the Leech can help. It attaches to virtually any tree-stand. You attach it to your tree-stand with the 4 elastic straps and then put your tree-stand over your shoulders and off you go.
The Leech does not stop there. When you get to your tree and get settled into your stand it has a strap made to go around almost any tree and wah-lah you have your pack right there next to you. Now you can open it up and here is where the Leech gets better. You can store almost anything in the Leech with its different size elastic pockets and elastic straps you can keep everything from your binoculars to your game calls and cell phone right next to securely and organized. Another great feature I found was as a photographer could use the bag to carry my photography gear out to the field. Other uses include camping, short hikes in the woods and much more.
One last piece of equipment that I was very pleased to have sent to me was the Bow Sling from GamePlan. The clips attach to your bow quickly, easily and quietly and with the padded protectors will not rub and damage your bow. The shoulder pad has a grippy surface on the bottom keeping the bow sling secure and keeping it from sliding around on your shoulder.
You can also combo it with the leech and carry the leech over your shoulder when you don’t need it for your tree-stand and when not in use rolls up and can be stored away anywhere. So, if you are looking for a bow sling for the upcoming season then check out www.GamePlanGear.com
Review Written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

